# New employee ...new account?



## jonin (May 31, 2007)

Hi guys,

New girl joined our firm today...took over from a girl who has migrated to australia (lucky thing!!!) 

anyway...can i just rename the sbs2003 active directory user account? 
the email the previous girl was using was an [email protected] account...not a name
but at the end of the mail it gives mary...where do i change this to molly?

are there any pitfalls associated with just renaming the account and keeping the data?

your guys thoughts plz...


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

If you rename an AD account this only renames it in AD. The userid on the workstation since it has the same SID would still show old information and would not be "new".

Why not just do a copy and then fix the settings you want to change?

As far as the e-mail this all depends on what is serving the e-mail are you using exchange and serving to the clients? or are you using an outisde e-mail source?


----------



## PK-her0 (Sep 17, 2007)

yes im using exchange server


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Why are you posting under two different names?

You are even posting duplicates of the same issues.

Please let me know which name you wish to keep and I will merge them both together.


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

I was kinda confiused that this was the same person so I was reluctant to keep posting...


----------

